# Palmer 1949 Ford Tudor



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This old Palmer model's parts were stored in my parents attic since the 1960s. I'm not certain where they came from, but they probably were from a trade I did with kids in the neighborhood or a glue bomb that they just gave to me. As a teenager at the time, I put this model on-hold to 'build' or 'restore' later.

The five-inch-long 1949 Ford Tudor has now been redone. It was lacking two wheels, two side windows, column gear shift lever, and needed some body work on the rear taillight, trunk lid and rear bumper. Someone had attack it with a woodburning iron and melted gouges in the rear bumper, front grille and taillight!


BEFORE














AFTER


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-NICE save on that old model! Looks GREAT!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

agreed - nice save


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Even though the grille is way too large,it would look right at home in the new Sin City movie!Nice save!


----------

